# wlan und eth0 nur bei Bedarf starten

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe auf dem Laptop Baselayout2 und OpenRC installiert. Beim booten dauert es ewig, da versucht wird die eth0 und wlan0 zu verbinden. Wie kann ich das so unterbinden, das bei Bedarf eth0 automatisch gestartet wird?

```
cat /etc/rc.conf

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin                                                       

unicode="YES"                                                             

rc_tty_number=12
```

net.eth0 und net.wlan0 habe ich aus allen runlevel entfernt.

----------

## firefly

ifplugd oder netplug installieren. diese pakete starten eth0 nur dann, wenn ein kabel angeschlossen ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

net.eth0 und net.wlan0 habe ich aus allen runlevel entfernt. Trotzdem werden sie beim init gestartet.

----------

## musv

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth* !net.wlan*"
```

----------

